# Goodreads app for iphone update ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is anyone else having issues getting the goodreads update to work with facebook?  I went and checked my account with good reads and at first it shows the app is enabled however its not updating my fb feed so I went back to goodreads and its showing disabled.  I enable again and the same thing occurs its not saving the fact it should be enabled.  Anyone else having an issue?


----------

